# Canadian citizen attempting to apply for Spanish NIE card!



## dominiquenicole (Apr 4, 2013)

Hello,
I am Canadian and have been studying and traveling in Spain for about 2 months. Like many, I love it here and would like to stay on and work, etc. In order to do this legally, one is required to have a NIE card-the requirements and process for which are different for those of us not from the EU.
Is there anyone out there from either Canada or the US who has been through the process of applying for a NIE recently? Any light shone upon this matter would be greatly appreciated as the information I've found thus far online concerns EU citizens only.
Thanks.
D


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

dominiquenicole said:


> Hello,
> I am Canadian and have been studying and traveling in Spain for about 2 months. Like many, I love it here and would like to stay on and work, etc. In order to do this legally, one is required to have a NIE card-the requirements and process for which are different for those of us not from the EU.
> Is there anyone out there from either Canada or the US who has been through the process of applying for a NIE recently? Any light shone upon this matter would be greatly appreciated as the information I've found thus far online concerns EU citizens only.
> Thanks.
> D


you can only stay on & work legally if you have acquired the correct visa from Canada before coming to Spain - without that you can only stay 90 out of each 180 days

that said - the NIE should be easy enough to get - it's just a fiscal number which anyone can get - all you have to have is a good enough reason for having one - usually to buy or inherit property - you don't have to live here nor does it really have anything to do with working here


I suspect you're actually trying to register as resident - but as I said - you'd need a visa for that.....


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> that said - the NIE should be easy enough to get - it's just a fiscal number which anyone can get - all you have to have is a good enough reason for having one - usually to buy or inherit property - you don't have to live here nor does it really have anything to do with working here


Actually, even before it was obligatory to register as a resident (April 2007), NIE numbers were only freely issued to members of the EU. I went on several occasions with clients from other countries and they were unable to obtain an NIE number without a letter from an official organisation such as the INSS or AEAT. These were people who wanted to purchase a property or even in one case, sell a property they had inherited.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

anles said:


> Actually, even before it was obligatory to register as a resident (April 2007), NIE numbers were only freely issued to members of the EU. I went on several occasions with clients from other countries and they were unable to obtain an NIE number without a letter from an official organisation such as the INSS or AEAT. These were people who wanted to purchase a property or even in one case, sell a property they had inherited.


yes you're right - in the past it was harder, but now it isn't - you can even get a NIE from a Spanish consulate if you have the right reason

& the NIE is of course, always a certificate, never a card - another reason I think the OP isn't actually trying to get a NIE


unfortunately that won't help the OP - s/he needs a resident/work visa in order to stay past the 90 days


----------

